# First Time Pressure Canning - Help



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm canning some pinto bean pints in my new All American 915. There is some steam escaping between bottom and top directly beneath the pressure regulator, usually right before the regulator jiggles.

I noticed this first when I was bringing the pot up to pressure - before the regulator was placed on the lid. Thought I might not have tightened correctly so turned off stove and let pressure guage come down to zero. Opened canner, added some more water and vinegar to canner. Replaced lid, being sure to start with wing nut by regulator and the opposite one. Checked to be sure gap between bottom and top looked even all around.

Turned burner back on, vented steam in canner for 10 minutes. All American specifies 7 minutes. I have lubricated the edge as shown in the direction manual with olive oil, but haven't lubricated the wing nuts. Regulator jiggles between 3-4 times a minute. Still have steam leak with few bubbles.

Just noticed as I'm rereading instructions that "a new canner will sometimes leak slightly around the metal-to-metal seal. This will do no harm, and should cease after being used a few times." 

Pressure gauge hasn't dropped below 10 pounds of pressure. Are my beans going to be OK to store in pantry?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I understand your anxiety, but yes, your beans are going to be fine. The only thing you have to be concerned with is holding the proper pressure, and you seem to have that under control. 

The canner is full of steam and as the pressure increases, it spits out a little. The jiggle is releasing a small amount of pressure to "regulate" it. Along with the release of pressure comes a little steam (or water). This in perfectly normal.

Good job!!


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

they should, check the seals first though


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help. Looks like one may not have sealed, but I don't want to push on it yet as has only been a few hours. I have some chorizo in the freezer and will just fix refried beans with whatever hasn't sealed.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

pushing to see if sealed wont effect seal either does or doesnt


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok. Thanks , dkhern. I'm used to water bath canning where the jars sometimes don't seal right away.

I did have the one that didn't seal. It's been in the refrigerator for awhile now. I'm thinking I may dehydrate and have some homemade "instant" beans. 

I'm going to can chicken broth next and see if canner still leaks at connection between top and bottom. My retired millwright husband said it's not unusual for a metal to metal seal to leak a bit at first. He's very impressed with the quality of the All American. I have 90 days from shipment to return canner if needed, so have quite a bit of time left to be sure seal is functional.

I appreciate everyone's comments so much. I'm so glad I found this site.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I dehydrated the can of beans that didn't seal. Turned out really well. I'll vacuum seal them in a small jar. To dehydrate: Rinse, place on trays and dehydrate at 125-130 for 5-6 hours. 

I tasted some of the beans before putting them on the tray. They were so good, that I opened one of the sealed jars and had with cornbread for lunch.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the same All American 915 and love it! Talk about well made. My canner did the same thing the first time I used it, was even spewing out the sides as it said it might. Never did it again (I think they say it may happen the first 3-4 uses). I had the same stress you did, but everything looked great. BTW, most of the canning gurus say not to touch the lids for 12 hours or it can mess with the seal.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Vosey. I just tried canning again and although canner still leaks in same place, it is definitely leaking less. I procesed 8 pints of red beans with ham, deer sausage and andouille. All the jars sealed this time :banana: Will try beef stew next.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

My 915 canner just spewed out the side again last time I used it and I realized I hadn't reapplied the olive oil to the metal seal. Just canned again today and it was fine. 

Beef stew is amazing after being canned, I'm starting to think it's the only way to make it! Canning gets addicting doesn't it? Great fun for wintery weekends. Something about putting food away for the future that is immensely satisfying.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

It is very satisfying! I canned some chicken broth and more red beans yesterday. My DH put the lid on for me. No spewing at all this time. Have veggies cut up to can beef stew tomorrow. I fore see shelves for the basement. My pantry is running over with dehydrated items. Have Excalibur going now with vegetable peelings from the stew. They will go into my next broth.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Well mpennington, I do believe that you have it BAD! 
Fun, isn't it?


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

It is fun! I'm really enjoying adding another aspect of "putting things by."


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I finally returned the 915 to Target and ordered another one. Out of 10 uses, had steam escape and bubbles with 7.

I was really glad I had purchased from online Target and could return to local store within 90 days. No problem at all with return - did have return OK print out from online store, packing slip, sales receipt and original packing. 

Received the new canner this week and tried it out with 9 pints of Chili con Carne with pintos yesterday. SUCCESS!!!! First time out - no steam escape or bubbles :banana: DH, a millwight, had checked out first one - there was a small scrape in the machined seal. He could still get canner sealed correctly so no steam escaped. - but used his gauges. I was only able to get seal correct twice.

So excited that it wasn't user error. I had really missed canning while I was waiting for second one to arrive.

Thank you to everyone on the site who has so graciously answered questions and encouraged me.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I put thread tape around my vent tube and guage. Mine hissed and spit from the metal seal at first a little. It doesnt leak at all now. 

Glad you got a good one. Canning is fun! I enjoy canning meats because its so easy. You get a big return for minimum effort.


----------

